# Can't Open NEF Files in PS Elements 10



## davedyer (Oct 9, 2013)

Alright, what am I doing wrong/missing?  I just got a refurbished D600- love it, beautiful images.  I shoot in JPEG (fine) & RAW.  The problem is that I can't open the NEF files with PS Elements10.  I've been using a D200 and have not had any problems with opening its RAW files.  Of course the D600's files open using ViewNX2, but not Elements.  Am I missing a setting?  Did Nikon change something?  What do I do?


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2013)

Elements 10 Camera Raw does not support D600 NEF files.

http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html

Each new model of Nikon (and many other camera brands) camera has a unique Raw file structure.
Adobe has to reverse engineer the Raw file for each new model of camera that does not use the DNG raw file format.
DNG is an open source raw file type that was developed by Adobe. Some makes of camera use DNG instead of a proprietary file type like Nikon's NEF or Canon's CR2.

If you convert your NEF files to DNG, Elements 10 will then be able to open them.


----------

